# Humoral theory (temperament) and MBTI correlation?



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

Mh.....I know that there seems to be some correspondence between humoral theory/ temperaments
and MBTI....... if not, than at least Keirsey associated

Melancholy --> SJ
Sanguine --> SP
Choleric --> NF
Phlegmatic --> NT


but....I always have the impression that these mappings do not really work in such a simplistic way.... what do you think?
In temperament test I always score highest on Melancholy, and lowest an Choleric....though I believe SJ to be my secondary temperament, I am absolutely sure that I am an NF. I often find characteristics among the melancholy description which I find would also fit into certain NF descriptions....


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh, my mom used to obsessed with this system a while back. She would always says " *my name* you are such a phlegmatic" and I had no idea what that meant for a while haha. But anyways, I think the humoral system might be a little too broad to be compared with the MBTI, even though the system allows for a secondary trait(for example, I am a phlegmatic/sanguine).


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

This website goes into detail about the humours and its MBTI correlations. Its interesting if you want to research it further. I am Choleric/ melancholy

Temperament: A brief survey, with modern applications.


----------



## Karen (Jul 17, 2009)

I bought this book and wrote on every page, connecting it to Myers-Briggs, though the author does some connecting himself. I found the book very confusing until I translated everything to M-B and did some organizing, then I could understand what the author was getting at.

Pictures of Personality: Guide to ... - Google Books

Website:

TYPOLOGY.NET -PICTURES OF PERSONALITY Visual Collection. The 16 Personality Types.

I love categorizing, so I loved this book. :happy:


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

IMO:

ExxP= Sanguine
IxxP= Phlegmatic
ExxJ= Choleric
IxxJ= Melancholic


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I always test melancholy, or sometimes melancholy-phlegmatic.

I'm inclined to agree with the website posted above.....

Melancholy --> NF
Sanguine --> SP
Choleric --> NT
Phlegmatic --> SJ


----------



## LeCielEstBleu (Jan 11, 2010)

Can someone care to explain what the four words really mean, to me? lol:happy:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I have no idea what kind of sense of humor I have at all. 

I did get the comedian award somehow, though...

Couldn't tell you how though >.<


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I test as Sanguine, so I agree with what you said about SP's.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

The humors do not exactly relate to the Kiersian temperaments.

Sanguine is definitely SP, but there's the NF goodwill in there.
Choleric is very unhealthy SJ, but there's NT brutality in there.
Melancholic is somewhat NF, although there's NT reflection in there.
Phlegmatic is NT, but only INT; ENTP is more sanguine and ENTJ is choleric.

I think that these have to do more with the most visible aspects of a person: E/I, T/F, and J/P. N/S seems to be pretty random between the temperaments. Here's how i think it goes:

EFP: Sanguine
IFP: Melancholic
EFJ: Sanguine
IFP: Melancholic
ETP: Sanguine
ITP: Phlegmatic
ETJ: Choleric
ITJ: Melancholic

There's space for it to be done on a type-by-type basis, because even here, there's soem definite chances for the N/S to decide the humor.


----------



## ctang15 (May 13, 2011)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> The humors do not exactly relate to the Kiersian temperaments.
> 
> Sanguine is definitely SP, but there's the NF goodwill in there.
> Choleric is very unhealthy SJ, but there's NT brutality in there.
> ...


That's better.


----------



## Confounded (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I'm an INFP Phlegmatic... so it's weird to me that Phlegmatic is considered by some to be SJ. =/


----------



## Longdove (Jan 4, 2011)

Can someone give an example/demonstration of all those? The sanguine, melancholic, phlegmatic, etc???


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

There are at least two different *areas* of temperament in typ: social and leadership/action. The classic humor theory focused more on the social. These are represented by the Interaction Styles. Keirsey's groups represent the other are of personality, called "conation".

The way they fit best is:

SJ	Melancholy
SP	Sanguine
NF	Phlegmatic or Supine
NT	Choleric 
IST/INJ	Melancholy 
ISF/INP	Phlegmatic or Supine 
EST/ENJ	Choleric 
ESF/ENP	Sanguine 

So then each type is a blend of two humors (with four of them being "pure" types, with the same temperament in both areas). Many four temperament quizzes allow blends, and here we see them built right into type!

With Keirsey's groups, there is some dispute, as Keirsey said NF was Choleric, NT was Phlegmatic (based on the definitions of "emotional vs calm"). Others acknowledge that NT is the goal-oriented, driven Choleric. But the site linked earlier, and some others claimed NF was Melancholic and SJ was Phlegmatic. I think the problem is in making the NF Phlegmatic, but if you remember this is conation and not social skills, then it's not so much about emotionality or lack thereof; the NF's, "peace-making" is the classic Phlegmatic trait. (SJ does also fit the classic Melancholic, with the desire for order).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

I would say
Sanguine: EP, ESFJ
Choleric: ENTJ, ESTJ, ESTP, INTJ (NFs are supposedly the most choleric? LOL...no)
Melancholy: introverts
phlegmatic: IP, ISTJ


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

I usually test as choleric-melancholy with a bits of sanguine. Go figure.

I don't think there's a direct correlation with MBTI - my sister is an NF and pure sanguine with occasional bits of choleric (when she meets obstacles).


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

@Eric B: Hmmm... looking at that list, I noticed a pattern. The Keirsey temperament correlates to a humoral goal or outlook (so, the SP temperament aligns with sanguine goals, the SJ temperament aligns with melancholic goals, the NF temperament aligns with phlegmatic goals, and the NT temperament aligns with choleric goals), and the types correlate to different strategies used for the temperament's objective. So, for example, ENTJs would use a choleric strategy to accomplish choleric goals, INTJs would use a melancholic strategy to accomplish choleric goals, ENTPs would use a sanguine strategy to accomplish choleric goals, and INTPs would use a phlegmatic strategy to accomplish choleric goals.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I would say
> Sanguine: EP, ESFJ
> Choleric: ENTJ, ESTJ, ESTP, INTJ (NFs are supposedly the most choleric? LOL...no)
> Melancholy: introverts
> phlegmatic: IP, ISTJ


 That basically follows what I said, though in fragmented form. 
That is, with the exception of ISTJ. That is clearly Melancholy; the purest one, in fact.



aconite said:


> I usually test as choleric-melancholy with a bits of sanguine. Go figure.
> 
> I don't think there's a direct correlation with MBTI - my sister is an NF and pure sanguine with occasional bits of choleric (when she meets obstacles).


 There are many reasons it may not seem to fit. For one thing, when the temperaments blend with each other, they are modified, and the traits blend and temper each other. INTP's are introverted (reserved) and Thinkers (task focus), so almost all will look like or tend to identify with Melancholy. However what's missing in that is the influence of the P, which is less task focused, and thus does not lend itself to a Melancholy temperament. So recognizing both Keirsey groups and Interaction styles as temperaments sorts them out.
For most INTP's, it's usually the Choleric that gets lost in the mix; mellowed down into Melancholy, while the Phlegmatic is retained. Some do have the Melancholy replacing the Phlegmatic, such as yourself. This could be that the person is Supine instead of Melancholy, and the Supine of course is not recognized in most tests, so the traits have to come out as something else. Melancholy is close in that both are very reserved. Also, Supine is related to Sanguine, in both being very people-focused. So it could come out in Sanguine traits as well.

You could also have three-way temperament blends, and the third temperament would not correspond to type, and could stand to represent some variation in type. That could also explain your Sanguine; and your sister could be something like Sanguine-Supine-Choleric, which would be ENFP and again, the Supine isn't represented, so she would look like a pure Sanguine with some Choleric 

(Though "occasional bits" during obstacles isn't necessarily Choleric; it could just be the Sanguine hot temper, which will look Choleric because both temperaments are *expressive*. The difference is that the Sanguine cools off much faster. So your sister could then be Sanguine-Supine-Sanguine, and again, would [definitely] look like a pure Sanguine, yet be NF. Misunderstandings like that are also why things may not seem to match some times).

I know I can put forth this stuff like it's absolute, but I know it's not. Just showing how it _could_ fit! (my "parental" Ne, there!)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

aconite said:


> I usually test as choleric-melancholy with a bits of sanguine. Go figure.
> 
> *I don't think there's a direct correlation with MBTI - my sister is an NF and pure sanguine with occasional bits of choleric (when she meets obstacles).*


this. I think I'm Choleric>Phlegmatic>Melancholy>Sanguine (though I don't like the 4 humors model because I relate to all of them pretty equally. except for Supine. fuck Supine lol) and I'm ENFP


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Dark Romantic said:


> @_Eric B_: Hmmm... looking at that list, I noticed a pattern. The Keirsey temperament correlates to a humoral goal or outlook (so, the SP temperament aligns with sanguine goals, the SJ temperament aligns with melancholic goals, the NF temperament aligns with phlegmatic goals, and the NT temperament aligns with choleric goals), and the types correlate to different strategies used for the temperament's objective. So, for example, ENTJs would use a choleric strategy to accomplish choleric goals, INTJs would use a melancholic strategy to accomplish choleric goals, ENTPs would use a sanguine strategy to accomplish choleric goals, and INTPs would use a phlegmatic strategy to accomplish choleric goals.


Great way of looking at it! Since the other blended temperament covers social skills (hence, Interaction Styles), then it could be seen as the method of _approach_ to people with the goal.


Swordsman of Mana said:


> this. I think I'm Choleric>Phlegmatic>Melancholy>Sanguine (though I don't like the 4 humors model because I relate to all of them pretty equally. except for Supine. fuck Supine lol)


 _HEY!!! _Watch it! 
(This Supine is backed up by Choleric, which takes no junk!:happy


> and I'm ENFP


 Just curious; how close are you on J/P? Your list would contradict the correlation you posted above; however, ENFJ is the "Choleric" of the NF's, because of the ENJ part ("In Charge Interaction style).

Where did you get those results from? A test?
If you are close to equal on all of them, then you can't really go by that order. Hence, the temperaments are "built into" type through the Keirsey/Berens model, so that's the best way to get the sense of what your top two humors really are.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Eric B said:


> Great way of looking at it! Since the other blended temperament covers social skills (hence, Interaction Styles), then it could be seen as the method of _approach_ to people with the goal.
> _HEY!!! _Watch it! Just curious; how close are you on J/P? Your list would contradict the correlation you posted above; however, ENFJ is the "Choleric" of the NF's, because of the ENJ part ("In Charge Interaction style).


I'm pretty damn P, but I have strong Te, so I think that makes me more choleric.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

The humors don't totally fit the MBTI and the humors can have combinations but I would have to say that for the most part:


ESTP: Choleric
ISTP: Phlegmatic 
ESFP: Sanguine
ISFP: Phlegmatic
ESTJ: Choleric
ISTJ: Melancholic
ESFJ: Sanguine
ISFJ: Phlegmatic
ENFJ: Sanguine
INFJ: Phlegmatic
ENFP: Sanguine
INFP: Phlegmatic
ENTJ: Choleric
INTJ: Melancholic
ENTP: Sanguine
INTP: Melancholic


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I'm pretty damn P, but I have strong Te, so I think that makes me more choleric.


Not necessarily. Te as dom. yields an "In Charge" type, and as aux. with iNtuition, yeilds a Choleric conation (NT), but with Sensing, yields Melancholy (ISTJ).
Tertiary and inferior are less mature, and more vulnerable positions, where Te is supporting preferred Fi, which is opposite of Choleric (more Supine or Phlegmatic). So strong Te in an NFP does not equal Choleric.

I also added afterward, 
Where did you get those results from? A test?
If you are close to equal on all of them, then you can't really go by that order. Hence, the temperaments are "built into" type through the Keirsey/Berens model, so that's the best way to get the sense of what your top two humors really are.


dogdude2424 said:


> The humors don't totally fit the MBTI and the humors can have combinations but I would have to say that for the most part:
> 
> *ESTP: Choleric
> ISTP: Phlegmatic
> ...


Here's how the blends make them appear to look like those:

ISTJ: pure *Melancholy √*
ISFJ: *Phlegmatic*_Melancholy_ 
INFJ: _Melancholy_*Phlegmatic* 
INTJ: *Melancholy*_Choleric_
ISTP: MelancholySanguine *** 
ISFP: *Phlegmatic*_Sanguine_ 
INFP: *Phlegmatic* *√ * 
INTP: PhlegmaticCholeric ***
ESTP: *Choleric*_Sanguine_ 
ESFP: pure *Sanguine *√ 
ENFP: *Sanguine*_Phlegmatic_ 
ENTP: *Sanguine*_Choleric_
ESTJ: *Choleric*_Melancholy_ 
ESFJ: *Sanguine*_Melancholy_ 
ENFJ: CholericPhlegmatic ***
ENTJ: pure *Choleric *√

***Now, ITP's and EFJ's are the most "enigmatic" of all the types, because they are blends of *diametric opposites*: Choleric with Phlegmatic (ENFJ, INTP), and Sanguine with Melancholy (ESFJ, ISTP). For the ESFJ, the Sanguine is very obvious, so there is not as much confusion about that. For the others, the temperaments meld together, looking like other temperaments not in the mix. 
Hence, INTP as Melancholic (*I* +[N]*T*); ENFJ as Sanguine (*E* +[N]*F*), and ISTP as Phlegmatic (*I* +*P*).
But ENFJ is clearly "IN Charge"=ENJ=Choleric, INTP is "Behind the Scenes"=INP=Phlegmatic, and ISTP is "Chart the Course"=IST=Melancholic.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Eric B said:


> Where did you get those results from? A test?
> If you are close to equal on all of them, then you can't really go by that order. Hence, the temperaments are "built into" type through the Keirsey/Berens model, so that's the best way to get the sense of what your top two humors really are.
> 
> 
> ...




Yes. I was thinking on combinations, but tried to go with one to be more exact. I definitely agree with what you have to say. The results were actually just from research I found about people and my personal thoughts. I don't totally agree with all your ideas, but then it is the person and I think it depends on which you can say came first. Technically the humors did in Ancient Greece[?], but I don't believe that the MBTI or the Keirsey Temperament was totally based of the humors. INTP and ENFJ confused me the most so I kind of didn't look up the facts. The blending of diametric opposites intrigued me, but I don't really think the humors have opposites.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Basically, what you covered there were mostly the Interaction Styles. They will naturally be the most visible in the mix. 

The opposites would be defined by the two factors temperament is based on. In one temperament system, they are called "expressiveness" and "responsiveness". Basically, expressiveness is I/E and cooperative/pragmatic; and responsiveness is directing/informing, and structure/motive. High or low poles in each factor will be shared by two temperaments, and two pairs of temperaments will be opposite in both dimensions. Sanguine is high on both dimensions, ad Melancholic is low in both dimensions. Choleric is high expressiveness, low responsiveness, and Phlegmatic is low expressiveness, high responsiveness (actually, it's moderate in both dimensions, and Supine is low e/high r, but Supine and Phlegmatic appear to be interchangeable in these correlations).

So when those pairs of temperaments are blended, it's harder to sort out exactly what they are. In fact, the earlier "blended" temperament system of Kant, blends between opposites were omitted, so that Sanguine could be blended with Choleric or Phlegmatic, but not Melancholic. "4-Marks" and some other tests online today are like that.

MBTI wasn't based onthe humours, but it was Keirsey and Berens who mapped out where they fit in the system. Keirsey did so indirectly through something called the Kretschmer character styles, and used Plato's “four types of men” rather than Galen's “humours”.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Eric B said:


> For most INTP's, it's usually the Choleric that gets lost in the mix; mellowed down into Melancholy, while the Phlegmatic is retained. Some do have the Melancholy replacing the Phlegmatic, such as yourself. This could be that the person is Supine instead of Melancholy, and the Supine of course is not recognized in most tests, so the traits have to come out as something else. Melancholy is close in that both are very reserved. Also, Supine is related to Sanguine, in both being very people-focused. So it could come out in Sanguine traits as well.
> 
> You could also have three-way temperament blends, and the third temperament would not correspond to type, and could stand to represent some variation in type. That could also explain your Sanguine; and your sister could be something like Sanguine-Supine-Choleric, which would be ENFP and again, the Supine isn't represented, so she would look like a pure Sanguine with some Choleric
> 
> (Though "occasional bits" during obstacles isn't necessarily Choleric; it could just be the Sanguine hot temper, which will look Choleric because both temperaments are *expressive*. The difference is that the Sanguine cools off much faster. So your sister could then be Sanguine-Supine-Sanguine, and again, would [definitely] look like a pure Sanguine, yet be NF. Misunderstandings like that are also why things may not seem to match some times).


Thanks for your explanation  And my sister isn't an ENFP, she's an ENFJ.


----------



## Finntheirish (Jun 4, 2012)

as an INFJ i usually test as Melancholy. Which is kind of funny because my favorite season is fall!


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

aconite said:


> Thanks for your explanation  And my sister isn't an ENFP, she's an ENFJ.


How strong is she on J/P and/or S/N?


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

Eric B has a picture


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Also, this one (my TYPOc avatar):


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Eric B said:


> How strong is she on J/P and/or S/N?


Very much J, and quite strong N. I have absolutely no doubt that she's a Fe-dom, and after further analysis, we agreed that she uses Ni+Se, and not Ne+Si. I'm 99% sure that she's an ENFJ - the remaining one percent would be ESFJ, but I think it's unlikely.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Then, we should check out the temperaments, then. Did she get "Sanguine" from a test? Or are you going by general traits?

ENFJ is task focused ("directive"), while Sanguine is very people-focused. Sanguine is also very sensory focused, and very "P" ("probing"), as opposed to "J" ("scheduling").
So if she were Choleric-Supine-Sanguine, then Sanguine is in the third area, "Affection" (deep personal relationships), and doesn't figure in the type (only the first two do). And as her brother, you would encounter that area a lot, naturally. Mixed with the similar Supine and Choleric, she might look like a "pure Sanguine", with some "Choleric" traits at times.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Eric B said:


> Then, we should check out the temperaments, then. Did she get "Sanguine" from a test? Or are you going by general traits?


General traits, mostly. I've known her for 23 years, after all.



Eric B said:


> ENFJ is task focused ("directive"), while Sanguine is very people-focused. Sanguine is also very sensory focused, and very "P" ("probing"), as opposed to "J" ("scheduling").
> So if she were Choleric-Supine-Sanguine, then Sanguine is in the third area, "Affection" (deep personal relationships), and doesn't figure in the type (only the first two do). And as her brother, you would encounter that area a lot, naturally. Mixed with the similar Supine and Choleric, she might look like a "pure Sanguine", with some "Choleric" traits at times.


Yes, you might be right. In personal relationships area she's way more laid back than at work, and she can pretend to be more interested in people than she really is quite well  I think I'll read more about that and ask her. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

That makes perfect sense. The Choleric in Inclusion (basically, the "In Charge" EST/ENJ) looks like a Sanguine on the surface, but does not "respond" as much to people. Their attitude is "don't call me; I'll call you"; so when they are "calling", they will often resemble Sanguines, even appearing bright and friendly. (The Choleric isn't _always_ "angry"; they just took on the reputation). So they look more interested in people than they really are; they're really more interested in tasks, whom people are simply useful for.


----------



## Emerson (Mar 13, 2011)

I believe I'm Meloncholy, Choleric. 
And I believe that it is the norm for INTJ's. I could be wrong mind. So one would assume logically, that ENTJ's are Choleric, Meloncholy?


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, INTJ's would be Melancholy(INJ)-Choleric(NT)
ENTJ would be Choleric(ENJ)-Choleric(NT)
ESTJ would be Choleric (EST)-Melancholy(SJ)

And ENTJ might get Choleric-Melancholy if it is a test that lists all the temperaments by strength, so even if the person is a "pure" Choleric, something will have to come in second place, so it is often the similar Melancholy (shares task focus), or Sanguine (shares expressiveness).


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm the least choleric person you'll ever meet (and I'm more of a "prober" than a "scheduler"), and I'm an INTJ.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

You might not seem Choleric on the surface, because your Interaction Style is Melancholic (Chart the Course, INJ). The "choleric" would lie in the "pragmatism" (Keirsey) plus "structure focus" (Berens) of your NT preference. The NT's desire for mastery is the "choleric" trait (Which Keirsey ignored, focusing on being "calm", making him think it was the Phlegmatic. But in his books, you can see this is the critical, aggressive Choleric in the area of leadership).

"Probing" is Keirsey's term for P, so if you're a J, then by his definition, you're a "scheduler". It might not seem as much so, as opposed to a dom. Je, though. According to Jung, you're a "perceiver" ("irrational"), because your dom. is a perception function. So that might affect it as well.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

The 4 temperaments match up with the Extraversion and Neuroticism axes of the Big 5.

Sanguine = extraverted calm
Choleric = extraverted limbic
Phlegmatic = introverted calm
Melancholic = introverted limbic

I do not think there is any link with Jungian functions.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, that was Hans Eysenck's matrix, where Neuroticism did seem to parallel people vs task. However, the latter seems to match what became Agreeableness more.

Actually the Sanguine is not calm, but becomes quite limbic. The thing is, he doesn't remain that way, where the Choleric does. The other term for the [calm vs] limbic factor (which I believe is really SLOAN, and not the original OCEAN) is "*Stable*", and this balance in the Sanguine is what leads him to be overall stable.


----------

